# Fun day in the snow!



## fordf350dually (Sep 26, 2011)

Finally got snow!! Nothing big but its a startt!


----------



## BOSS LAWN (Nov 6, 2011)

THAT's what I call a plow truck!


----------



## KPZ Enterprises (Sep 16, 2010)

gota love those snow doggs.....ex7.5 or 8 footer??


----------



## rebert (Nov 6, 2008)

what light bar is that?


----------



## fordf350dually (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks boss lawn! KPZ I have the 8 footer on that wish I went bigger but I cant complain love the plow. Rebert on the top of my truck I got a 27 inch voltex light bar and in my windshield I got another voltex light bar.


----------



## fordf350dually (Sep 26, 2011)

These are my lights in action


----------



## KPZ Enterprises (Sep 16, 2010)

u can always get the expandable wings. haha


----------



## fordf350dually (Sep 26, 2011)

Trust me i was very tempted lol! I debate all the time if I need them or not haha. Can you order them off of snow dogs website?


----------



## KPZ Enterprises (Sep 16, 2010)

i dnt think so but not entirely sure...


----------



## fordf350dually (Sep 26, 2011)

Im only asking because my plow distributer by me went from Snow Dogg to blizzard plows this year stupid decision hahah


----------



## KPZ Enterprises (Sep 16, 2010)

that sucks...theres really no dealers close to me either...closest one is in allentown an hr away...id look here http://www.equipmentspecialistsinc.com/ this guy is a member of plowsite and have heard good things about him....


----------



## KPZ Enterprises (Sep 16, 2010)

also a salt dogg in the back would match the plow nicely. hahahahahah


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

nice lookin rig.


----------



## fordf350dually (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks KPZ ill look into him and see what i could do. Also i was looking into salters depending how this season goes you might see a salter in the back of the truck next year haha. Also thanks Burk


----------



## highlander316 (Oct 18, 2006)

did you convert that truck to dually?


----------



## Len90 (Jan 16, 2009)

You plow the Freehold Mall?


----------



## fordf350dually (Sep 26, 2011)

No Highlander i actually purchased the truck like that it was originally a chassis cab but the person i purchased it from last year put a single axle bed on it i love it because you never see it i get a couple of tickets here and there for the wheels sticking out but its worth it! hahah


----------



## fordf350dually (Sep 26, 2011)

Len i dont plow the freehold mall but i went there after i was done plowing all my acounts to eat at ruby tuesdays because i was craving a good burger lol Also the truck looked so boss there that i just had to take a picture lol


----------



## Rusty Silence (Apr 17, 2010)

Bushwhackers on the back would look cool imo.


----------



## fordf350dually (Sep 26, 2011)

Rusty i was thinking of doing them lol


----------



## Rusty Silence (Apr 17, 2010)

I think they would go great with the black and white and would look tough as heck too.


----------



## fordf350dually (Sep 26, 2011)

Yeah I no I was just on bushwackers website looking in to the styles and prices and I think th enext thing for the truck is either wings for the plow or the fender flares.


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

Thats a nice truck!!! wesport


----------



## fordf350dually (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks Glenn i put alot of time and money into the truck but shes my baby and i love it lol


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Agreed, I like the truck, def a fan of the black and white combo. I got an all white and chrome truck, and I got a white and black truck. I love both of them with a passion lol, but I must say that the black and white combo looks meaner than hell


----------



## USMCMP5811 (Aug 31, 2008)

fordf350dually;1426333 said:


> Yeah I no I was just on bushwackers website looking in to the styles and prices and I think th enext thing for the truck is either wings for the plow or the fender flares.


Go woth the fender flares first, it'll help you save the money for the plow wings as you won't be investing it into tire citations. Thumbs Up


----------



## fordf350dually (Sep 26, 2011)

Yeah the black is an awsome comboo i got compliments all the time it transforms the whole truck and yeah ill prob go with the fender flares even the i only got one ticket for my rear tires sticking out hahah


----------

